# SA general discussion



## Mbubzr1 (Dec 21, 2017)

It is my dream to move out of the USA and live in south africa someday. i know it sounds crazy and may seem like a downgrade to some but cetain aspects are extremely appealing to me. i currently live in new york. i would love to visit for a week or maybe a few but im 19 and currently in college so money is a little tight right now. 

I already understand the visa requirements but i would like to know what it is like there in general. for anyone who has done what i wish to do i would like to talk about what kind of changes/adjustments you went through. i look through the media a lot and see a lot of the good and bad. the media isnt always trustworthy though. i see people talking about it in comment sections and chatrooms and all i see is racist arguments toward eachother.

so i want to here truth. tell me exactly how it is because i dont want to go through this blind. how bad/pravalent are the racial tensions in the country? how does the corruption in the government affect daily life? just anything like that which i can get answers for would be great.

please dont racially insult eachother. whenever i look through a comment section for video or article about SA, all i see is arguing. i dont want to see that here i just want constructive conversation.


----------



## dbcme (Feb 22, 2014)

Mbubzr1 said:


> It is my dream to move out of the USA and live in south africa someday. i know it sounds crazy and may seem like a downgrade to some but cetain aspects are extremely appealing to me. i currently live in new york. i would love to visit for a week or maybe a few but im 19 and currently in college so money is a little tight right now.
> 
> I already understand the visa requirements but i would like to know what it is like there in general. for anyone who has done what i wish to do i would like to talk about what kind of changes/adjustments you went through. i look through the media a lot and see a lot of the good and bad. the media isnt always trustworthy though. i see people talking about it in comment sections and chatrooms and all i see is racist arguments toward eachother.
> 
> ...


Check back soon, we just got ourselves a new president. How will that change everything you questioned above? Time will tell.


----------



## Mbubzr1 (Dec 21, 2017)

madubany said:


> Dawn of a new era. Looks like the world is liking the new president better... the rand has strengthened to its highest position since 2015. :lock1: Interesting times!!!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Meanwhile... back home in the US


that is certainly a step in the right direction but cyril has a tough job ahead of him. he will certainly improve business and the economy, which is good since im studying entrepreneurship. it will be interesting to see how he handles the social issues in the country. i really hope to save up enough money to visit south africa soon so i can experience it myself before i plan on moving there and starting a business.


----------



## Mbubzr1 (Dec 21, 2017)

madubany said:


> Visit first would be a good idea! Entrepreneurship -- invaluable!
> 
> I agree with you re: Cyril. Being in SA now, some of what I pick up is general mistrust towards the ANC as a whole. I still think Zuma gone was a good move. Remains to be seen if Cyril can really salvage the party and the country. 2019 will be telling.


I am very optimistic about the future in south africa. i truly believe it is the most beautiful country in the world. despite what SA has gone through in the zuma years, its young democracy remains intact and that is a great sign of resiliency. 

I just want to see it for myself so bad but it probably wont happen for another few years unless a few amazing travel deals line up. 

it seems like there is a place for everybody i south africa


----------

